# New round these parts!



## weeatpoison (May 22, 2010)

Hey all! I'm new around here, and I thought I'd drop a line and say hello!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Weeatpoison - welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## weeatpoison (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Oh, and my name is Jacob, and I'm from Oklahoma.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Jacob, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! BTW, who is the "we" in Weeatpoison!!!???


----------



## weeatpoison (May 22, 2010)

Thanks all, and the we? I have no idea! I think it was a song I was trying to write or a band side project at some point. I liked the idea of it, and it has kind of stuck as a screen name for me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to here....where???...here doggone it!!!!stupid voices


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Slightly_Strange (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome,do you haunt?


----------



## weeatpoison (May 22, 2010)

The past couple of years I've been doing just a small yard haunt. It has turned into a snowball effect, and here I am. I plan on starting on some props here pretty soon. I'm thinking some pretty crazy ideas for this year so... wish me luck =D


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hello from the Barn*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

